#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Why "C" is most important in Programming ?

## Assassin

C Language is make me more complected while learning, but so many programmers said that it's the mother of all programming languages. 
Here are some benefits of C language,1. Programs written in C language are efficient, fast and easy to understand.2. You can easily run a C program on any computer with only a few changes.3. The most important advantage of C is that it offers faster execution than Java. And it also needs less memory for work.

Share your knowledge about "C", Why it's important to learn??

----------


## Medusa

Yes i experienced in my own life.C is my first programming language that i learn when my earlier days i felt very hard to understand this language.
But nowadays i can easily understand whatever other languages like java,c++,phython at my self learning level.
If you are fresher to the programming field you can confidently start with C it will more helpful to understand other languages easily.

----------


## Assassin

> Yes i experienced in my own life.C is my first programming language that i learn when my earlier days i felt very hard to understand this language.
> But nowadays i can easily understand whatever other languages like java,c++,phython at my self learning level.
> If you are fresher to the programming field you can confidently start with C it will more helpful to understand other languages easily.


Really Great, I face some difficulties when I get started learning programming Languages, Python is my first programming Language that I learned but It too much of time to understand it. Like you said better I should learn C again to understand more about other languages.

----------


## Moana

> C Language is make me more complected while learning, but so many programmers said that it's the mother of all programming languages. 
> Here are some benefits of C language,1. Programs written in C language are efficient, fast and easy to understand.2. You can easily run a C program on any computer with only a few changes.3. The most important advantage of C is that it offers faster execution than Java. And it also needs less memory for work.
> 
> Share your knowledge about "C", Why it's important to learn??


C has been around for a while. Back in the days when UNIX conquered the world, C (the UNIX programming language of choice) shared in its world domination, and became the _lingua_ _franca_of the programming world. Thats why I guess its important!

----------


## Assassin

> C has been around for a while. Back in the days when UNIX conquered the world, C (the UNIX programming language of choice) shared in its world domination, and became the _lingua_ _franca_of the programming world. Thats why I guess its important!


Hope so, mostly programmers have said that "Wherever language you have learn basics of C", It's mostly related to second level language that's why it is...

----------

